# Nissan Nismo 380RS vs Porsche GT3



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nissan Nismo 380RS vs Porsche GT3 Nissan needs a turbo in this car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why? If you really wanna compare apples to apples, the GT3 is a non-turbo car. But again, you're trying to compare a hopped up 370z to a $100k+ purpose-built car. 

FWIW, the 3.7L responds incredibly well to boost........

Edit: Why are you posting this in the 370z section? Did you watch the video? It's clearly a 350z with a modified motor.


----------



## Michaeljones (Jan 17, 2011)

Wheres the video? I clicked on the link and I couldnt see anything??


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

even though this is a 2yr old thread the link still works


----------

